# One Piece Episode Download



## Daidude (Dec 14, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can download One Piece episodes for free that I could put on my DSTWO Iplayer plugin? And I would prefer the eps in english but I wouldn't mind subs.


----------



## Kickstarts (Dec 14, 2010)

Daidude said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can download One Piece episodes for free that I could put on my DSTWO Iplayer plugin? And I would prefer the eps in english but I wouldn't mind subs.


I'm really wondering if anyone bothers reading rules anymore.
But yeah, you shouldn't be asking these questions on this forum.


----------



## Daidude (Dec 14, 2010)

Kickstarts said:
			
		

> Daidude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh sorry but on ask Gbatemp there wasn't a category that I found really suitable for this question.


----------



## Kickstarts (Dec 14, 2010)

Daidude said:
			
		

> Kickstarts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll let you find out, it's funnier that way. I think it's pretty clear, though.

And, it's not suitable because it's not allowed on the forum. Obviously.


----------



## Daidude (Dec 14, 2010)

Well then, if I am rule breaking can someone close this thread.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 14, 2010)

Closed, as it's against the rules.


----------

